# Couple neat pictures I took today...



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

The photos look pretty good. What model Nikon is it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice Shots! You picked the best color too! :grin: -----------------------------------------you should post the technical setup data if it was not a point and shoot.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

That dash shot looks great! Always liked the stance of the Gen 1 Cruze..


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> That dash shot looks great! Always liked the stance of the Gen 1 Cruze..


Sweet looking car looks a lot like mine buy mine is not the LTZ and Tan.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your girlfriend is obviously not a car nut. Nice photos.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

16 inch wheels on an LTZ....????


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

2015LT2 said:


> The photos look pretty good. What model Nikon is it?


Thanks! It's actually a D5000 from 2009, new to me, but old camera.



MB2014LT2 said:


> 16 inch wheels on an LTZ....????


Actually, my car is a limited edition TLTZ but the T fell off....hahahahhahaha

I had an extra set of badges laying around so I stuck it on there as a joke. It's actually an LT.


----------

